# Diesel Bash Support - Outsourcing?



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

So I'm wondering if there might be an MLS member here that could help me.

Backstory is that I have a few diesel engine shells I've been collecting over the years, all with a very specific plan to modify. It's nothing too terribly difficult, mainly just some cutting, joining/filling, and then sanding. That and sanding down/away some molded details (like vents/doors).

This is work that I had thought I would try and do myself, but after 36+ months of these three shells staring at me from the spare bedroom, I'm rapidly losing faith I'll even finish the project. The first setback was downsizing from a place with a 2 car garage complete with workbench, ventilation etc, to a condo with virtually no workspace. Secondly, my job has changed a bit this year and I find myself traveling 55+ out of 60 days or more at a time with no end in sight. (As I type this, I'm sitting in the desert south of Dubai! You know what's not here? Model train supplies!!)

So, if I want have any hope of seeing these engines completed before I retire, I figure I need to outsource the project. Given the amazing work from members like TAAudi on his SD40, and bnsfconductor on his GP30 are displaying here, I thought I would post and see if there was anyone that would be interested in "renting out" their backshop and crew to another road?!

I'll be back with the box-o-parts at the end of the month, and I figure I can ship the bits, plus oodles of documentation, and even a mock-up (yes, I collected enough additional parts to create a rough mock-up of the cuts and additions) if someone is interested in the task. If this sounds like a project you're interested in, please PM and we can talk specifics there.

Thanks,
PD


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Humm... 
What exactly are your projects? 

Just because you're away from home doesn't mean you can't work on projects. Think small steps instead of larger ones. Traveling for 60 days at a time, I'm guessing your checking your luggage so you should be able to bring along a hobby knife, and some files... So instead of taking the entire shell with you, take the cab. Work on detailing the cab and then when you get back in town, replace the cab with another piece. When I worked for the railroad I made up some small travel kits to take with me on the road. Granted I was only gone 1-2 days, but it provided me with modeling time, and gave me something to do while sitting in the hotels. 

That's just my thoughts. 

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya, even Rod Stuart travels with his train hobbies, albeit on a grander scale; locos, cars, buildings, etc.... 

and in HO scale.... 

Dirk


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Craig, 

Thanks for the thoughts - I have given thought to the same, and in many other areas do model on the road. 

I've been lurking here on MLS for the past 4 or 5 years, but prior to that, many of the old timers here will tell you I was a rabid MOW building, working mainly in wood. Truth is, I have been doing just as you suggest, I've made (most) of the modification to the cab, alerted my trucks and frames... the real problem is, sadly, I have *never* had success with cut/sand/fill with plastic and stuff like Squadron Green. Just never.









My goal here is to find someone who will take my coin, and get me over this hurdle (kinda like remodeling the house yourself, but bringing in a plumber for the tricky bits in the bath!). I know, cheating, but I'm just tired of the project sitting idle. I can handle all the additional detailing, and the other efforts downstream, it's really just the shell and hoods that are stumping me. 

As to that point, I'm looking to cut/splice the hoods of three 45 Tonners, as well as "patch" the former radiator grill, and sand down/off three doors (molded on detail) on each side of the lengthened hoods. Like I said, not a ton of effort - and something I'm sure many here are more than capable of doing, just not me. I just gotta find someone willing to take me money! ha!









Thanks, 
PD


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Dirk, 

I've taken a page from Mr. Stewart's playbook... I think people would be amazed to know the *actual* miles my Blackstone HOn3 engines have traveled! 

Durango to Chama to... London... to Hong Kong... to Dubai... to Frankfurt... not bad for some mudhens from Colorado! 

PD


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By parkdesigner on 10 May 2013 10:01 AM 
the real problem is, sadly, I have *never* had success with cut/sand/fill with plastic and stuff like Squadron Green. Just never.









My goal here is to find someone who will take my coin, and get me over this hurdle (kinda like remodeling the house yourself, but bringing in a plumber for the tricky bits in the bath!). I know, cheating, but I'm just tired of the project sitting idle. I can handle all the additional detailing, and the other efforts downstream, it's really just the shell and hoods that are stumping me. 

As to that point, I'm looking to cut/splice the hoods of three 45 Tonners, as well as "patch" the former radiator grill, and sand down/off three doors (molded on detail) on each side of the lengthened hoods. Like I said, not a ton of effort - and something I'm sure many here are more than capable of doing, just not me. I just gotta find someone willing to take me money! ha!









Thanks, 
PD 




The success or failure of patching different parts together comes with time. I've had plenty of failures, and so I keep redoing it until I get as good as I can. I look back at my early modeling efforts and it looks crappy to me, but at the time it was the best I could do.
Squadron putty is good to work with, but I prefer to use regular Bondo Automotive putty. It's more widely available, and cheaper. I think it works just as well as Squadron. Thin out Bondo with some MEK and it spreads nice and thin. As for cutting; just make your spot and take your time. Double check to make sure everything is square before you cut. And don't cut on the line, cut a 1/32 or 1/16" away from the line and then sand/file up to the line. 

Sanding down the doors/grills or any molded on detail is really easy. Take some sandpaper or a file and make light passes until you get down to the smooth base. If it was me, I'd sand the doors off first and then cut the hoods apart. 

What are you trying to build?

Craig 

I'll add that most of my modeling projects over the last two years have been accomplished with basic hand tools, and a dremel while I was in grad school. You don't have to have access to a lot of tools to make projects look good. A razor saw and a square works just as good a a mini table saw. It takes longer with the razor saw, but you can accomplish the same thing!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

It really would help if we knew what it is that you want to model.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry - thought I said it before in my previous post - 45 Tonner hoods are my target. 

Specifically, I'm taking 3 center cabs, and turning them into 3 non-center cabs. There is no specific prototype, but lots of "close" and "could have beens." Ultimately, it's an exercise in pushing the cab to one end, cutting the nose off of Hood A; cutting the rear off of Hood B; and then mating the two. Sand down a few details, patch and sand smooth the top and sides seams and done. (I am taking care of the cab, the frame, the trucks - I'll paint, weather, and detail.) 

I appreciate the advice on how about going it alone, but the fact is I want to outsource this effort, hence the thread. I've ruined two 45 Tonners in the past 18 months tying to do this myself. I'm down from an initial inventory of 6 engines to 4 - one of which has been used for mock-up purposes. Given these things don't grow on trees, its time to contact an expert rather than destroy more stuff myself. 

Here's hoping someone is interested in the job.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Don't say you've ruined parts! I'm sure you didn't mess them up too bad... 
Use the two you cutup (and think you messed up) to practice learning the skills you need to successfully build the ones you want. 

I bet if you posted some pictures (when you have a chance) the members on the forum here could help you rectify the mistakes.. Think of this as a learning curve. 

Doesn't sound like too hard of a project.  
If you think my GP30 project looks good, I'd admit that its the first locomotive I've torn apart, and my wife keeps shaking her head at me every time I slice open the locomotive to do something. :0 
Craig


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Which side of the line to cut? 

When I was laying out silver projects, I learned to mark 2 lines and cut between them. 
I couldn't afford that simple mistake.... so I eliminated it. 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was laying out silver projects, I learned to mark 2 lines and cut between them. 
I couldn't afford that simple mistake.... so I eliminated it. Measure with a micrometer, mark with chalk, and cut with an ax.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahhh Dwight, the master of precision!!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been thinking.. You might be able to use the messed up hoods as detail parts for the kitbashed hoods. 
So you're thinking of filling the gap where the center hood was with a styrene patch. But that patch is going to look bare compared to the grills, details, door latches, hinges, etc that is on the rest of the hood. So use the hoods that you messed up on, and use that to patch the empty space. Follow my thoughts? 
I've never played around with a 45 tonner (Bachmann 1.20.3? or the USA 44 tonner?) but I'm guessing some details exist on the hood that you want to keep or repeat such as the door latches? 

Craig


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say Parkdesigner, what's the chance of getting some pix posted to have a gander look see over your project? 

Dirk - DMRR & DMS Ry.


----------

